# 11 DPO, ZERO symptoms, BFP! #3 on the way!



## Mellofishy

Hey Gals.
Wow. I am in shock. I am 11 DPO today.
I have had a terrible cough, which has been keeping me up for the past 4 nights. So I went to the Dr. yesterday and he prescribed some meds.
Before taking the meds today, I thought I should test and just make sure.
I was SOOOO ready to see just one line appear...
But two lines showed up..and quick! I started shaking! I couldn't believe it..
My hubby and I DTD CD 8,9, 11, and 12.
We DTD on Thursday Sept. 23, and I suspect I Oved. early hours of Monday Sept. 27th. ( I get mild cramping when I ov.).
So that's three days possibly before Ov.
I have had ZERO symptoms. My bbs don't even hurt! Which they did with my previous pregnancies...but maybe that will happen soon...
I took a FR test this morning and this afternoon I did a digital (because I had it!). I would do a blood test today, but our base clinic is closed until Tuesday.
But now that I know, my lower back is hurting and I am STARVING! LOL
FXed for all you gals trying!!
[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







new pics 010.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kit_cat

Great news!! Congrats! x


----------



## KitKaboodle

Congrats!!! SO happy for you!!! H & H 9 mths!!!


----------



## perfect21

congrats :)


----------



## StillWaiting

Congratulations! It's awesome that you tested before taking the meds. Nice go!


----------



## Mellofishy

StillWaiting said:


> Congratulations! It's awesome that you tested before taking the meds. Nice go!

I know, right? crazy!! Guess it was "meant to be" :winkwink:


----------



## StillWaiting

I love when things just happen. Personally I found out that I was prego with my Son, when my then husband said something stupid that angered me greatly. :dohh: I would much prefer to have had a story like yours. Ha! 

GL to you!! H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## MrsW2B

Congratulations to you....:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz hun!:happydance:


----------



## babydust1

congratulations :) h&h 9 months


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats!!!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## ashleywants1

congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## babycakes1982

That's a nice wee 'fate' story. Congrats on your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats !!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mellofishy

Pregnancy confirmed with a blood test...looks like #3 should join us near June 19, 2011.
thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## Nells

congrats to u!:happydance:


----------



## Nells

I am due with my third in june too btw!


----------



## honey08

wow congrats :dance:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------

